# Wo kann ich den Portage herunterladen?

## LaLaLa123

Hallo ich versuche jetzt schon seit 2 Stunden Gentoo auf meine Platte zu packen nur bleibe ich immer bei dem Teil hängen wo man den Portage manager installieren sollte.

Ich inde immer nur PortageXS ist das das gleiche wie Portage wenn nein wo bekomme ich den richtigen Portage her?

mfg

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo LaLaLa123,

am besten schaust du dir das Installations-Handbuch an, dort findest du eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung zur Installation.

Wie bist du denn bisher vorgegangen? Normalerweise lädt man sich ein stage3-Paket und einen aktuelle Portage-Snapshot herunter (portage-latest.tar.bz2). Diese werden dann wie im Handbuch beschrieben entpackt und bringen das Grundsystem quasi mit so das man per chroot in das Gentoo-System wechseln kann um weitere Konfigurationen vorzunehmen.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## LaLaLa123

Danke für deine Antwort

ich habe mit diesem Paper hier gearbeitet: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Installation_von_Gentoo_Linux

nur da steht leider nur dass man Portage und stage3 herunterladen soll und nicht wo ich Portage finde (stage3 war kein Problem)

kannst du mir vielleicht einen link geben wo ich Portage finden kann?

----------

## franzf

Steht doch unter "Insrtallation eines Stage-Tarballs:"

 *Quote:*   

> Nun laden wir den Stage Tarball und anschliessend den Portage Tarball herunter: 

 

Aber dir sei in jedem Fall die Original Gentoo-Installationsanleitung ans Herz gelegt. Der Link wurde schon gepostet.

Wie bist du denn bisher um die offizielle Gentoo-Homepage rumgekommen?

----------

## LaLaLa123

hmmm wenn ich das Handbuch aufrufe bekomme ich immer eine Lehre Seite wo dann nurr Hauptseite steht...

Mein Problem ist nicht die (oder den???) stage herunterzuladen sondern ich finde auf keinem Mirror ein Portage Packet.

mir würde glaube ich schon ein Downloadlink reichen dann dürfte ich fürs erste schon wieder klar kommen...

(oder ein Pfad)

//EDIT: hat sich erledigt hab portage gefunden  :Smile: 

            trotzdem danke für die Hilfe

----------

## Jimini

Das fiel mir heute auch auf, dass das Handbuch irgendwie kaputt zu sein scheint - aber auf diesem Umweg haut es hin: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Viel Spaß beim installieren und frickeln :)

MfG Jimini

Edit: es scheint alles wieder zu funktionieren - hier ist auch noch das x86-Handbuch: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## Josef.95

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Das fiel mir heute auch auf, dass das Handbuch irgendwie kaputt zu sein scheint - 
> 
> [....]

 

BTW 

Ja, das fiel mir gestern auch schon auf,

aktuell ist hier zb http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5 auch nur eine leere Seite..

Sollte man da evtl. mal Bescheid sagen?

wenn ja wo, bei wem?

/edit:

Ich hab dem Tobi mal ne Mail zugeschickt.

/edit2:

Es gab gestern Abend noch eine kurze Rückmeldung das der Fehler nun behoben wurde, 

hier bei mir funkt es nun auch wieder einwandfrei.Last edited by Josef.95 on Wed May 26, 2010 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tux-fan

Mit 'emerge --sync' scheint es heute auch ein Problem zu geben. ( zumindest bei mir )  :Sad: 

edit: Es geht wieder; war nur ein Fehler in meinem Gateway

----------

## Jimini

 *tux-fan wrote:*   

> Mit 'emerge --sync' scheint es heute auch ein Problem zu geben. ( zumindest bei mir ) :(

 

Gibts Fehlermeldungen? Hast du verschiedene Mirrors ausprobiert?

Edit: hast wohl gerade geedited, als ich am tippen war :)

MfG Jimini

----------

